
How Microsoft Is Shifting Focus to Open Source - sr2
https://thenewstack.io/microsoft-shifting-emphasis-open-source/
======
ozzmotik
thank you internet for finally writing up a trend ive been noticing but have
not had the time nor motivation to substantiate for my less dev literate
colleagues!

